# Residense Permit Renewal



## IamGreg (Sep 10, 2014)

I currently have a one year residense permit that expires in Nov 4/14 I got it in Ankara when I was living there. My question is Im landing and will living in Antalya this thursday, I will have a new address etc etc. Can, how and where can I renew my residense permit in Antalya I will be living in Lara so something close to there would be great. Also I would like to buy a 2 or three year this time so I dont have to renew it again for awhile what is needed for that. 
Sorry if this has been asked I searched and could not find any info. I have also had my friend in Ankara call the polis station several times but they do not answer. 
Thank you for any help or advice you may have 
Cheers


----------

